# should = deber / deber de



## cornsplash

Hola a tod@s. Tengo una pregunta sobre cuando utilizar "deber de" y cuando utilizar "deber" sin la "de" para traducir "should" del ingles. Existe una regla de cuando poner la "de" y cuando no? Por ejemplo, como traduciria la frase "I should do my homework"? 
Debo hacer mi tarea?
Debo de hacer me tarea? 
Deberia hacer mi tarea?
Deberia de hacer mi tarea?

Muchas gracias y por favor discupen la falta de acentos.


----------



## ruddysalvador

Hola...
No soy especialista del idioma, pero si usas "DEBER" tienes el *deber de* poner "DE" detrás.
Si vas a usar una cojugación del verbo "deber" no necesitas la "de"...

Debo hacer mi tarea
Tengo el deber de hacer la tarea...

Saludos


----------



## Tate_Harmann

Segun el diccionario,

* deber de * - to be probable 

 Debo hacer mi tarea - I should do my homework

 Debería de hacer mi tarea - I could probably do my homework

Pero no estoy seguro, no he visto la frase


----------



## fran kornbacher

Hola Colegas: 
Estoy completamente de acuerdo con Ruddy, excepto que la segunda oracion necesita correccion. perdona que te corrija: "Debo de hacer mi tarea" en vez de "me tarea", a lo mejor estabas pensando en Ingles.

Take care


----------



## Rayines

*Hola: Es todo muy correcto lo que dijeron, pero quizás éste no es el mejor ejemplo para aplicar "deber de", porque justamente se trata de una tarea (generalmente se usa "debo hacer"). Pero aún en este caso, lo vería así:*
*"Dónde está Juan?"*
*"Debe de estar haciendo su tarea" (Pues expresa probabilidad, o duda)*


----------



## Frío

"Deber de" implica la posibilidad: "Debo de hacerlo sin darme cuenta".
"Deber" implica obligatoriedad: "Debo/Tengo que/Necesito hacerlo".
El deber, cuando es un nombre, es una obligación.


----------



## fran kornbacher

Para mi 'debo de" es como decir "must do it" como dijo Frio implica obligacion
Perdona que no le ponga los acentos a las palabras es que mi tablero no esta disenado para poner acentos, ni tampoco se usar las demas opciones como para poner las letras a colores o en negritas "Bold Face"

Take care


----------



## Frío

Frío no dijo eso.


----------



## fran kornbacher

Perdona Frio, pero en la segunda oracion te refieres a "deber" que implica obligatoriedad. me estoy refiriendo a tu ejemplo

Take care


----------



## Frío

Utilicé las comillas para diferenciar cuando "debe" va acompañado por "de" y cuando no. En el segundo ejemplo he querido decir que la obligatoriedad se expresa utilizando solamente deber, sin "de".
Lamento no haberme expresado claramente.


----------



## fran kornbacher

Perdona que no haya entendido.

Gracias Frio

Take care


----------



## bluejazzshark

As I understand it, the difference between "deber" and "deber de" is subtle, but can be translated...

We use "deber" for obligations, so it can translate to either "have to" or "must".
"Deber de" is used to express *speculation* so it can only mean "must".
Eg:

Debió de haber 20 mil personas en el estadio.
=> "There must have been 20 000 people in the stadium"

Debe de ser medico
=> "He must be a doctor"

According to my Spanish grammar book, "deber de" is the "correct" form for speculation and inference, but frequently natives omit the "de" when its obvious from context that they are speculating.


----------



## Frío

> ...but frequently natives omit the "de" when its obvious from context that they are speculating.



I guess that can be true, but I doubt it, because the whole _obvious_ thing
is so relative. I just keep thinking they don't know this rule (or they forgot)
and is an amazingly common mistake. Whether what you said is true or not I just cannot know for sure. All I can tell is that I always try to use the correct form.


----------



## UomoSconociuto

comentario al azar...
The future tense can be used similarly as "deber de"
Seran las 4 = It must be around 4 or so (speculation)
Deben de ser las 4 - It must be around 4 or so (still speculation)
Los padres estaran orgullosos de su hijo - The parents must be proud of their son...
Los padres deben de ser orgullosos de su hijo.

Mi profesora de espanol (en la escuela segundaria) siempre decia "deber de" en todo caso.  Intente' corregirla, pero sin exito (es terca)

I've never been too certain, however, of when to use "deber" in the idicative and when to use it in the conditional.  I'm speaking of deber sin "de"

Buona giornata!


----------



## suso26

corrección UOMO: Los padres deben de ser orgullosos de su hijo.  

Los padres deben estar orgullosos de su hijo,


----------



## Frío

> comentario al azar...
> The future tense can be used similarly as "deber de"
> Seran las 4 = It must be around 4 or so (speculation)



True, there are like a thousand ways to _speculate_.




> I've never been too certain, however, of when to use "deber" in the idicative and when to use it in the conditional.


 

Can you bring some examples? So we can see what your trouble is (not that there's anything wrong with you).


----------



## exe

cornsplash said:
			
		

> Hola a tod@s. Tengo una pregunta sobre cuando utilizar "deber de" y cuando utilizar "deber" sin la "de" para traducir "should" del ingles. Existe una regla de cuando poner la "de" y cuando no? Por ejemplo, como traduciria la frase "I should do my homework"?
> Debo hacer mi tarea?
> Debo de hacer me tarea?
> Deberia hacer mi tarea?
> Deberia de hacer mi tarea?
> 
> Muchas gracias y por favor discupen la falta de acentos.


en mi opinión, puedes usar "deber de" o "deber" cuando quieras, porque ambos se entienden perfectamente. 
i sholud do = yo debiera o debería hacer (yo debiera de, debería de) (may be may be not)
i must do = yo debo (o yo debo de) (i have no chances. the home must be done)

 en mi opinión....
saludos


----------



## Rayines

*Hallo bluejazzshark and Frío: I have a "theory" for this possible mistake (Not using "de" for a speculating context). We sometimes try to avoid the unnecessary use of "de", and we fall into the other extreme.*


----------



## Frío

Perhaps it can sound so redundant sometimes ("debo de deberle algo") that it seems wrong, I totally understand that. It's not that big a deal, I just like to speak properly.


----------



## UomoSconociuto

suso, I thought it was already established that "deber de" was for speculation.  "los padres deben estar orgullosos"  =  "The parents should be proud."  Without the "de" that sentence clearly takes on a different meaning. With the "de", it would be, "The parents must be proud"
You must feel like the only sane person who is surrounded by crazy people.  That's how crazy people in insane asylums feel when normal people come to visit them.

Have a good day, and thanks for the pseudo correction


----------



## cornsplash

Gracias a tod@s, me han ayudado mucho!


----------



## jarmad78

I completely agree with Frío, almost nobody says it correctly even in Spain! A lot of people say "deber" instead of "deber de", but also there are many that say "deber de" instead of "deber". I've heard it wrong even in the TV news bulletins, so how are the people going to learn?! I think it is a hopeless case, but I continue trying...
 
If you are interested, I found a web page where it is quite well explained: aviondepapel.com/cajas/deber.htm
 
Buy!


----------



## gisele73

jarmad78 said:
			
		

> I completely agree with Frío, almost nobody says it correctly even in Spain! A lot of people say "deber" instead of "deber de", but also there are many that say "deber de" instead of "deber". I've heard it wrong even in the TV news bulletins, so how are the people going to learn?! I think it is a hopeless case, but I continue trying...
> 
> If you are interested, I found a web page where it is quite well explained: aviondepapel.com/cajas/deber.htm
> 
> Buy!



Hola jarmad78 y bienvenido al foro 

Precisamente estuvimos discutiendo ese tema hace algunos días, aquí está el thread:http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=84265&highlight=deber+de

Saludos.


----------



## mhp

This is a 200 year old argument which still has not been settled 

   “El hablante de la calle, al que siempre hay que prestar atención, no hace la distinción tal cual como se difunde, ni en España ni en Latinoamérica”

http://www.laopinion.com/editorial/artopinion.html?rkey=00051228140001885128


----------



## irisheyes0583

exe said:
			
		

> en mi opinión, puedes usar "deber de" o "deber" cuando quieras, porque ambos se entienden perfectamente.
> i sholud do = yo debiera o debería hacer (yo debiera de, debería de) (may be may be not)
> i must do = yo debo (o yo debo de) (i have no chances. the home must be done)
> 
> en mi opinión....
> saludos


Yes, I am 99% sure you are correct. 

Debo = I must/I have to
Debería = I should

They are not really interchangeable, meaning-wise.


----------



## jmx

mhp said:
			
		

> “El hablante de la calle, al que siempre hay que prestar atención, no hace la distinción tal cual como se difunde, ni en España ni en Latinoamérica”
> 
> http://www.laopinion.com/editorial/artopinion.html?rkey=00051228140001885128


Efectivamente, yo los uso más o menos indistintamente, como García Márquez. Sospecho que la regla de diferenciar "deber"/"deber de" se la inventó algún grámatico ilustre pero nunca ha tenido correspondencia con el lenguaje real.

Ah, y por supuesto :

_I should_ ... --> yo debería ...

Siempre.


----------



## equinda

Frío said:


> I guess that can be true, but I doubt it, because the whole _obvious_ thing
> is so relative. I just keep thinking they don't know this rule (or they forgot)
> and is an amazingly common mistake. Whether what you said is true or not I just cannot know for sure. All I can tell is that I always try to use the correct form.



Everyone in Spain makes this common mistake, including politicians who are meant to be examples of whatever :-/ and who are always on telly. But once again: 

OBLIGATORIEDAD = NO "de" after "deber"
PROBABILIDAD = "de" after "deber"
DEBER COMO NOMBRE: va seguido de de "el deber de"

That must have been a wonderful experience. "Debió de ser una experiencia maravillosa."
You must try a little bit harder. "Debes poner más empeño."
It is your duty to help others. "Tú, tienes el deber de ayudar a los demás."

Y por último como dicen los de Calle 13 "No hay nadie como tú."


----------

